
Money can't buy happiness? That's just wishful thinking - sgift
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/may/17/money-cant-buy-happiness-wishful-thinking
======
stephenr
Money doesn't buy happiness, but some money (it doesn't need to be millions)
makes things a lot easier. With nothing but money, most people won't be happy.

If you have those other things, some money can make it a lot nicer. Example:

Living alone in a city with highly paid contractors and nearly zero social
life is not going to be "happiness" for most people.

Then again, a couple living on one average income would definitely have an
easier (and that usually means happier) life with extra money.

Think of it like this: Life is a pot of water. Money is salt and/or pepper.
All the other nice things in your life (relationships, friends, family,
sports, hobbies, etc) are the meat & vegetables.

You _can_ make a soup with just water, meat and vegetables, but its a shit
load easier with a little salt & pepper.

Water with salt and pepper is not soup.

------
unabst
If something you require to be happy is for sale, money will buy it. But money
won't tell you what to buy, nor will buying it guarantee you'll be as happy as
you were supposed to.

Also, poor people are not unhappy people. We all know how to have fun, minus
those who don't.

Anxiety is the enemy though, and with a significant amount of our population
either debt riddled, on prescription meds, or living paycheck loan to paycheck
loan, it's no question many are unhappy.

------
venomsnake
Money is very good at solving certain classes of problems. And it is easier to
be happy if you don't have said problems.

